# [SOLVED] CPU fan always at max



## Orakar (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys,
I've had this problem since I first got my PC- I just wasn't aware! I only became aware of it since I cleaned out my CPU fan, and the noise got very noticeable (I cleaned it with a cotton bud, so it couldn't be that I overturned the fans so as to cause fan damage).

Basically, my Arctic Cooler freezer pro 7 fan is ALWAYS at max. At least I think it is: I don't know how loud they're supposed to be. Put it this way, I can hear it easily outside the door of my room, I can hear it faintly in the bathroom (opposite my room) with both doors closed, and I can hear it if I strain to hear from the hallway downstairs. Should they be that loud? They're advertised as quiet, but I suppose that might be contextual!

Here are my computer specs, just in case you need them:


Asus P5QL PRO Intel P43 DDR2 ATX Intel Motherboard
Intel Core 2 DUO E8400 CPU (again overclocked)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) PC6400 Dual Channel DDR2 Memory
Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD502IJ 500GB SATA II 16MB Cache 3.5'' Hard Disk Drive
Antec Three Hundred Silent ATX Tower Gaming Case
Samsung SH-S223F 22X SATA Dual layer DVD Writer DVD±RW Writer Black
Corsair VX 550W Ultra Quiet PSU SLI & Crossfire Ready Power Supply
Nvidia GTS 250 1GB


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

I'm not familiar with that model, but some of them are indeed very loud. How is it connected for power?


----------



## Orakar (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

How is it connected for power?

Would you laugh at my idiocy if I said "to the motherboard"?  I'm afraid I'm not all that clued up on these matters. What are the options?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

The motherboard or directly to a power supply cable. If it's connected to the motherboard, ensure it is connected to the "cpu fan" header, and not just a fan header.


----------



## Orakar (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

Aha! I see. How will I distinguish a CPU fan header from a normal fan header?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

They are typically labeled on the motherboard. If not, you will need the motherboard manual.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

Do you have Asus Fan XPert on your support disks?


edit: related link -> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...O&id=20080906102519500&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Orakar (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

... I've been running this PC for 2 years and I haven't even thought of that.
I'm installing it now, we'll see what happens 

Edit: The cd says: "Motherboard support CD does not support this operating system" when I try to run it :S


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

Enter Bios and use Q-Fan.

Read the manual.


----------



## Orakar (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: CPU fan always at max*

Done it... my god! It feels like the PC is dead it's that quiet! I can't believe I sat here in front of it blasting out at 100% for 2 years. Thanks so much!
It's almost funny how quiet it is


----------

